# Hyattt Highlands Inn Carmel, CA Timesahre Promo



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone ahs ever taken advantage of the Hyatt stay and timesahre promo here.  Was it very high pressure. Do they give you a decent room


----------



## wilma (Apr 10, 2008)

I did it a few years ago and it was very low key, no pressure. Gave us a nice oceanview unit and a $50 restaurant credit. Great deal. If they try and put you up at the Monterey Hyatt say no!


----------



## Transit (Apr 10, 2008)

I did a Hyatt presentation at Windward point in January. Very proffesional no pressure.We stayed 50 minutes dissused some details and were cut loose with our presentation vouchers.The room they gave us was a spectacular 2 bedroom.


----------



## tlsbooks (Apr 10, 2008)

We did a presentation at the Hyatt Sedona which was extremely low pressure.  The salesman (a real pro in my book) recognized that we knew too much so we sat and talked about TUG and Timeshare Beat, collected our 2 $50 dining certificates, and were off.

Tamara


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2008)

Tamara-how did you arrange the Hyatt promo?  We'll be in Sedona in October.  TIA


----------



## Luanne (Apr 10, 2008)

We did a Hyatt promo in Sedona as well.  We got the offer in the mail.  The perks were a reduced price for the room (it was a one bedroom at the Hyatt), money towards spa services (enough to cover massages for both of us) and some discount coupons (we used one for the Pink Jeep tour).  Sales tour was low-key.


----------



## blr666 (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.hyattvacationownership.c...3Zg172Zw6Zm5Zc203187948Zs4889ZZ&ZN=&ZV=&KY_T=

Here's a link...


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 11, 2008)

howard said:


> I was wondering if anyone ahs ever taken advantage of the Hyatt stay and timesahre promo here.  Was it very high pressure. Do they give you a decent room



We did a promo tour & stay last August. The sales pressure was medium and the room was a poor "garden view" 1 bedroom. The best thing about the resort are the ocean views so a "garden view" room is a waste of time. 

-TJ


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 11, 2008)

*Always low pressure*

Tahoe Joe, 
I am surprised you got a poor room view.  Usually they put people doing presentations in the best room they can.  More then likely it was all they had, if owners are using their units - they cannot give you an ocean view.  

The sales presentations are always low key, we went to 3 presentations at 3 different Hyatt's.  We wanted to purchase at each one of them, but had learned our developer lesson a long time ago.  So, we waited until we were really sure and bought resale.  But, each presentation helped us learn more about the Hyatt system.  Plus, we got great mini vacations for very little investment.  

So, IMO - go for it and have a nice weekend!


----------



## IngridN (Apr 11, 2008)

howard said:


> I was wondering if anyone ahs ever taken advantage of the Hyatt stay and timesahre promo here.  Was it very high pressure. Do they give you a decent room



We did it last Thanksgiving week.  Received a nice ocean view 1 bedroom unit as well a $99 restaurant certificate.  We went mid-week.  As I recall, if you went the weekend, the certificate was worth $50.  Very low pressure.  Actually, the salesman was relatively new and but missled us in what we could do with our purchase.  We actually bought then recinded because most of the places we wanted to go were 2 bedroom units and we only need a studio or 1 bedroom...a total waste of points for us.  It's too bad because we really liked the Hyatt and wanted to buy, but unless they build more lock-off locations, we won't!  I finally did convince DH that if we buy, we buy resale.  For some reason, he's uncomfortable with the idea of resale...but then I usually win :hysterical: .

Ingrid


----------



## tlsbooks (Apr 11, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Tamara-how did you arrange the Hyatt promo?  We'll be in Sedona in October.  TIA



We received a mailer offering something like 2 nights for $169 if we'd go to a presentation and they'd also give us a $75 dining certificate and a $75 spa certificate (I believe those were the amounts...maybe it was $50/$50).  We went up for our anniversary in Aug. 2006 and the spa was changing ownership so they gave us a second dining certificate.  I'm thinking they were $75 because  it was hard to use them up.  

Tamara


----------

